# adjustable rear sights for pistols that do NOT have regalar cross slot screws



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there any company/manufacturer of fully adjustable rear pistol sights that use an *allen wrench type* of slot to adjust the windage & elevation settings instead of the old cross slot screws, which I can hardly ever seem to properly turn (even with a proper sized screw driver) without buggering up the screw slot because the screw driver slips because the slots are both too shallow and/or the metal of the screws are too soft relative to how hard it is to turn the screws ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

wpshooter said:


> Is there any company/manufacturer of fully adjustable rear pistol sights that use an *allen wrench type* of slot to adjust the windage & elevation settings instead of the old cross slot screws, which I can hardly ever seem to properly turn (even with a proper sized screw driver) without buggering up the screw slot because the screw driver slips because the slots are both too shallow and/or the metal of the screws are too soft relative to how hard it is to turn the screws ?
> 
> Thanks.


Buy a set of gunsmith's screwdrivers! A "proper sized" screw driver wont screw up the slots


----------

